
Startup jobs - DanielRibeiro
http://swombat.com/2012/7/10/startup-jobs
======
gstar
Working for a startup to strike it rich is about as reasonable a thesis as
starting a startup to strike it rich.

Both of them are unusual, but not impossible.

Indeed, working for a startup is more sensible than starting one. It's zero
risk (you're getting paid), and there's a potentially huge upside. And for
career progression, there's nothing like it. People that started as interns at
our company are now being paid market rates for jobs that would have been
another 5-10 years ahead in their career had they not been in the right place
at the right time. Hell, we even relocated one, expenses paid, to the other
side of the world.

And if you're the HN type, it's the best place to learn about starting
companies, and the fastest way to build a network to help you start and fund
your own company.

So by all means, start a startup, but there's NOTHING wrong with working for
one - it's way better than a corporate gig.

~~~
rjdagost
Totally disagree on the "zero risk" of being a startup employee. Startups have
some benefits for employees but they have a host of negatives as well. Your
typical startup employee is going to work more and get paid less than your
typical big company employee. In the highly unlikely event that a startup does
have a big liquidation event (IPO or a big acquisition), employees get their
often diluted equity converted to cash after everyone else- if at all. Then
let's think about the risk of going into work and finding that the doors of
your unprofitable employer are locked for good because the VCs pulled their
remaining cash. You can learn a lot at a startup (I certainly have) but you
can also get stuck in your employer's technological niche with knowledge and
skills that aren't all that transferable. Then let's cover the fact that being
an employee at a startup is often a lot more stressful. Zero risk? No way.

~~~
grosbisou
I don't see what in everything you said can be defined as a risk. True facts
maybe, but risks? And a lot of this can also be said when getting a job in a
big company.

------
taylorfausak
Flagged. This is blog spam. The linked article [1] was posted to Hacker News
[2] a month ago, when it was written.

[1]: [http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2012/07/08/dont-waste-
yo...](http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2012/07/08/dont-waste-your-time-in-
crappy-startup-jobs/) [2]: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4217471>

